# yellow shrimp and snowball shrimp with vid



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

woot awesome stuff!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

wow...LOVE the yellow shrimp!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks.....


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool! I love the red eyes!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you.


----------

